# Looking for help



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

I am looking for someone who is proficient at fly casting to help me out. I am new to flyfishing and am having a lot of difficulty with casting. I have a fast action rod so that probably does not help much either. I live Southeastern Ohio between Logan and Athens. If someone local to the area would be interested in helping a fellow flyfishermen out I would be very thankful and would be willing to pay for gas money or whatever.

Thanks.
Seth.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Unfortunately you're pretty far from me, but here's a tip:

Get a good tight grip on your rod's handle, cast out a little bit of line, then pick it up and stop your rod where you want the end of your back cast (for starting out, lets call that about 1:30 on a clock face, assuming that clockwise is behind you). Stop there and pause, hold extremely still, and wait until you feel the rod pull back just a little; it's going to load up when the line comes tight behind you.

Then start your forward cast. If you don't wait until the rod is loaded, the cast can never work. Good luck! If you want me to babble more incoherent stuff, shoot me a PM


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Start out with the overhead cast, practice outside in a big field. Perfect practice makes a perfect, suggest that you visit this site listed below. It got me started with the basic mechanics and then I took a few classes and it all clicked and made sense.

http://www.sexyloops.com/flycasting/contents.shtml

Good site has illustrations, video and good content to help out with the cast.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am also far from you but next time you are out casting the rod watch your line and rod when casting and on the backcast watch for your rod to start to bend backwards. your rod in now loaded. now went it starts to bend back like that start your forward cast. your line should then cast out without much effort. no need to throw your arm out of the socket casting a fly rod. also once you get your timing down you won't need to watch the rod anymore. you will actually be able to feel it load once you get used to it. try this out as it helped for me and let me know if this works for ya. once you learn that start on the another fly cast called the roll cast. its a great cast if ya got something like a tree behind you. here is a few videos for you to watch on youtube! about casting
part 1


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

part 2 





part 3


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the advice and the links everyone. Very informative. Once this weather breaks I will be putting in some serious time practicing.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

timing is everything. pull about ten feet of line out of your reel and start your backcast. when the rod is at 2 oclock, stop and repeat the phrase, "mentor is a great place to live". or whatever town youre from. by the time this phrase is uttered, the rod will have loaded. this will allow you to develope a good sense of time. I used a bucket when I was a kid. I had the bucket 10' away from the end of my rod or so, and I kept casting till I landed the fly in the bucket with a fair amount of eat. once I had that down, I pulled out another 10' of line and did the same. reminder: accuracy is far more important than distance.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pat is right. Timing is the biggest thing. Keep practicing and you get much better. good luck!


----------



## originalfishcrazy (Mar 29, 2009)

Did you relocate. Last I knew you were in NV. 

Ofishcrazy


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

That's an interesting method there Patricio I just may have to try that.

Hey Fishcrazy it is good to hear from you. I thought you must have dissapeared into cyberspace. I moved two years ago for college, NV is still kind of my home base. How have you been?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Patricio said:


> timing is everything. pull about ten feet of line out of your reel and start your backcast. when the rod is at 2 oclock, stop and repeat the phrase, "mentor is a great place to live". or whatever town youre from. by the time this phrase is uttered, the rod will have loaded. this will allow you to develope a good sense of time. I used a bucket when I was a kid. I had the bucket 10' away from the end of my rod or so, and I kept casting till I landed the fly in the bucket with a fair amount of eat. once I had that down, I pulled out another 10' of line and did the same. reminder: accuracy is far more important than distance.



watched a show on tv once and a guy said to use the phrase "I am from kansas" and thats how he said to learn your timing so thats a really good tip!


----------



## originalfishcrazy (Mar 29, 2009)

Trap what are you majoring in? 

Ofishcrazy


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

I am taking Wildlife Management, transfering next year to WVU to get a 4 year degree.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Dude get with me, I will be Nelsonville for memorial day! I have property nearby Carbonhill, although I wont be cable of fishing since I am recuperating from an ACL injury but I can make you a better caster for sure! Yes the fast action is wrong for starting out, so tell me what weight rod you are using and what are using for leaders and etc. You can most likely keep the rod and by overlining to slow down the rod which definetly going to help! Since you be going to WV and you could hook uip with some guys down here and have fun catching and learning. Give me an Email shout!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Patricio said:


> timing is everything. pull about ten feet of line out of your reel and start your backcast. when the rod is at 2 oclock, stop and repeat the phrase, "mentor is a great place to live". or whatever town youre from. by the time this phrase is uttered, the rod will have loaded. this will allow you to develope a good sense of time. I used a bucket when I was a kid. I had the bucket 10' away from the end of my rod or so, and I kept casting till I landed the fly in the bucket with a fair amount of eat. once I had that down, I pulled out another 10' of line and did the same. reminder: accuracy is far more important than distance.


Excellent advice.
The statement "accuracy is far more important than distance" may be the single most important thing you read here!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ohiotuber said:


> Excellent advice.
> The statement "accuracy is far more important than distance" may be the single most important thing you read here!





I agree also. you can cast as far as ya want. if it don't land near the fish you ain't gonna catch nothing!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

That is a fact for sure! I dont remember how many times I was trying to pushing distance and spook so many fish in between! I know that I was stumped for missing them everytime. I just set the rod down and just relax-take a break for about 10-15 min and tell myself what I am doing wrong. Which Is why it just good to overline the rod and just shoot for precision at 25-30 feet. Beside the last 2 years not even counting this year at all, The 8 bass over 20 inches bought up to me were less than 30 feet from me. Of the the 5 of these where around 15 feet! Stealth also play a major part of it and I have found those big bass are really line shy in clear water more so than trouts!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

It took me forever to learn that distance is not always the key to success, but I recently caught my biggest dry fly brown with 5ft of fly line out of the rod tip. steal and accuracy are becomming the more important factors now that I finally grew out of trying to throw all the line off the reel.
seth I am glad to see that you are going to finish at WVU, good choice to stay in school for a long time, and I'm also glad to see you are picking up fly fishing. clear creek is a good place to pratice, right ow try generic dries, ants and adams did well last spring.


----------

